# heres mine!!!!!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, its done and over with for another year and I already have ideas for next year!!!! heres the video of my haunt for this year. We had 63 toters that got candy, and nine more that got there after we ran out! last year we got 42 and kinda thought we would get less then that this year. lol

I had some trouble with my stiring coldron(which refused to stir when it had worked the day before.) and my witch head in the crystal ball wouldnt work. but besides that the night went great. everyone loved it!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yard looks great. 

I've never heard that version of the song before. What language is that?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds japanese? Nice job on your display!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah it is japanese. I study the language so I thought I would put it on my haunt video. I had so much fun last night!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow looks really good around the door!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Geez. You've got more props than Walmart. And the Japanese version of "This Is Halloween" rocks. What software did you use to make the video?


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

That was very cool!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Geez. You've got more props than Walmart. And the Japanese version of "This Is Halloween" rocks. What software did you use to make the video?


LOL thanks! I have so much fun on halloween.

I used windows movie maker.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

heres a video of the cauldron. It was filmed a few days before halloween by my friend who was nice enough to film it for me.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job! I bet the kids really enjoyed coming to your door!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Something about the Japanese language makes everything cooler!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Something about the Japanese language makes everything cooler!


you mean the haunt or the song is cooler???


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

Great job, nice video and photo's


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice display. I like that skelly with the fangs. Way cool


----------

